# Cult album of grinding free-jazz, haail John Zorn, Guts of a virgin,sludgy skronk!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh!!! I Love this double release: Guts of a Virgin and Buried secrets, wow, narly great, intense, ferocious jazz, whit fangs and teeths, pure aggression whit sludgy overtone mister Zorn you're a genius.

That is F word genius, god bless this versatile word, that a bit vulgar but so useful just kidding, love this album to death what about you kind folks of taste?

This reek Ferris Bueller all over!  :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds heartwarming. A good one for the grand kids! My wife bought his organ CD for Edgar Allan Poe. Haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

I like John Zorn quite a bit but haven’t listened to this album. I’ll have to give it a try, at some point. Currently I’ve not been listening to much besides Classical.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

If you like John Zorn check out Kayo Dot. They were initially signed to Zorn's record label. They're one of my favorite modern bands. Extremely diverse, they've released albums that range from metal-classical-jazz mash-ups, to electronic gothic post-punk, to extremely ambitious sonic collages. Choirs of the Eye and Hubardo are two of my favorite albums from this weird century.


----------

